# Rider Down



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Holy! After my accident I agree with most of what you say. Although (like pretty much everything) it depends. 

I'm a novice rider who had an accident, quit riding, and is now re-riding. I ride a three year old colt who I started, alone without a helmet or phone. When I put it in perspective it sounds VERY dangerous, but I'm taking a calculated risk. If I had to ride with someone every time I rode, I'd never ride. I remember my phone only sometimes as it has zero features other than emergency calls and is usually tucked away somewhere. 

After my accident I will however be wearing my helmet. If I didn't land on my face I would have landed on my head. I'd take two black eyes over a cracked skull any day. 

Horses are unpredictable. Sometimes they will spook at something they've passed thirty times. Sometimes they will spook at nothing. I'm lucky to have a horse that stayed by my side when I fell off, but most aren't.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It Happens. fortunately, not very often. I always have my cell phone with me when out on the trails.


you did well to help them. I'd want you around next time I have trouble.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

A couple of years back, I had a squirrel hunter shoot as I was riding up the trail toward them.

So, yes, there are things in the woods other than us.

I will admit, that on a long trail ride I often ride one handed and without my heals down.

Thankfully that day I was on Miss Lacy who spooked in place rather than one of my quarters who would likely bolted.

That said, when I ride the quarters, I'm not near as relaxed, usually have both hands on the reins, and heals down.....just don't trust them quite as much as Miss Lacy, but then they don't have the miles on them that Miss Lacy does.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with everything you said---- every THING 

Many kudos to you for saving the day and riding the loose horse back to the trailer. A calm and unflappable rider was exactly what the horse needed, at that moment.

It sounds as if everyone else involved stayed calm and very well organized ------ or were you giving all the orders that kept everyone calm? That would be my guess

I hope the lady is ok. But I'm betting she will have mental issues getting back on any horse and may even put this one up for sale for something he doesn't deserve to be sold for.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree with the phone being on your person, does no good when the horse takes off on you. 
Even the steadiest horse can spook, my mare is pretty good but if she does it is a bad one so I have a strap on the pommel of my saddle and when I am relaxing and riding along I hold this strap so if she does move fast, hopefully I will stay with her. When I was younger I never would have thought of this but now I don't think I can ride out the same stuff I could then.
It's also good not to ride out alone, I do this often and my husband is starting to make noises about this and would feel better if I was with another rider.

It sounds like you folks handled the situation very well and I hope the lady is ok.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

*Walk*, its possible she may put him up for sale, but if she's a short person that hasn't ridden in years perhaps she would be better building her confidence on a different type of horse.

Hope we can get an update to hear if she's ok. Glad you were able to help out.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Tiny!



walkinthewalk said:


> I agree with everything you said---- every THING
> 
> Many kudos to you for saving the day and riding the loose horse back to the trailer. A calm and unflappable rider was exactly what the horse needed, at that moment.
> 
> ...


It was the Barn Owner who was orchestrating everything. After it was all over, I was really impressed with how smooth everything came together. 

The companion rider dismounted to check on her friend. She first called 911, then the BO. I was just finishing up with the horse I'm working when I heard the BO on the phone with Park Services to get a ranger out to open the access gate. I hustled my horse back out to the field. The BO scooped up another boarder, then me in his truck and we drove to the access gate, only about a mile from the barn. We arrived at the same time as the ranger. The ambulance was close behind.

I rode out after the loose horse. The two ladies and the BO stayed with the down rider until the ambulance picked her up. Then, he drove the two ladies back, picked up a trailer and began patrolling the paved road, waiting for me to come out of the woods. 

Pretty smooth, and reinforces why I've worked with this barn for several years.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, where I ride, cell phones are useless, so don't carry one, But I also don't ride in mountains, alone for that reason, and also, because I don't carry a gun, nor have learned how to use bear spray
I don't ride with closed reins ever, except when I shoe English 
When you ride in the back country, you have to be aware, should something happen, you might need to ride out, in whatever condition you are in, after a wreak, or hope that stars (helicopter) can get you out, once someone makes that contact, either by first riding out, or, if very, very lucky, you come across someone with a satellite phone
I know of one experienced outfitter, who had to ride out with three broken ribs
The incident also underlines as to how importaNT it is to dampen that spook reaction, or at least, not follow it up with trying to bolt, spin or buck.
It is natural for me to ride with my heels down, and I don't even make a concienous effort to do so, and sitting in balance, relaxed, not difficult to stay with a horse that might spook suddenly
I don't like the straight neoprene cinches, and many horses will object to them. I do use the Weaver Airflow cinch, trail riding.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I agree with what you are saying but would like to add - horses spook - people fall off - even experienced riders.

A random gun shot to a horse who is normally used to gun fire can still cause a horse to shy. 

I feel sorry for the rider and hope she is fine and that she continues to ride. I see no issue of this being the horses or even necessarily the riders fault. Accidents happen.

If only experienced riders who rode experienced horses rode - the horse industry would die very quickly. 

I do agree that a phone should be kept on a person at all times not in a pommel or cantle bag.

if


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

carshon said:


> I agree with what you are saying but would like to add - horses spook - people fall off - even experienced riders.
> 
> A random gun shot to a horse who is normally used to gun fire can still cause a horse to shy.
> 
> ...


*carshon*, I hope you weren't thinking that I expected rider to sell her horse and not ride. Not at all. I hope she continues to ride! I've had weird accidents that landed me in the hospital, paramedics, etc. Not anyone's fault, just was. BUT, when it came to gaining my confidence I went to a horse that was easy on, easy off. I don't believe in "bomb proof" but a horse that had been there done that. All I'm saying is start slow and move up.... But DON'T QUIT.

Is there any update on rider's condition?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you guys handled the situation properly and it looks like you did a very good job.  I applaud you for that & I hope they are OK.
I second wanting you around for that! Seems like you handled it very calmly.

I always have my phone on me in my pocket, zipped up. I wouldn't have put it in the bag either, but she may not have had pockets.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Great story in that everything ended reasonably well. And good tips on rider safety. However, I will add that like Smilie, I ride in an area where cell phone reception is often non-existent. I don't always have a riding companion either. I do bring my phone, because if I'm not too far from home I might have some reception, or might be able to drag myself somewhere where there is reception, but honestly, it's probably going to be useless most of the time. Not sure what else I can do to stay safe. I've always gone hiking and snowshoeing alone in the back woods where there is no cell reception. It's a risk, but the alternative is never going anywhere further than 200 ft from my house. That doesn't exactly appeal to me. 

I have, however, taken things very slowly with my horses (who are fairly new to me, a fairly new rider). We've stayed close to home many times when I didn't feel they were ready to venture too far. I took an equine first aid course and carry a small first aid kit. I tell someone where I'm going riding. Beyond that, I'm not sure what else I can do. There aren't any "riding" trails around here, just backroads and logging roads. Options for trail riding are limited. Horses aren't allowed on most public trails.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Another ditto for the phone securely on the person not the horse. Horse ain't gonna dial 911.

I also am a believer in matching horse size to rider on trail rides. A short legged nervous person on a tall horse is, to me, making things riskier than they have to be. Being as I'm a short legged person myself. I have a friend, also short and short-legged, and older, who quit riding her rather unpredictable OTB on trails, because she couldn't stay on her well, and when she fell she would always get hurt. She replaced her OTB with a 14 hand Arab and hasn't fallen off since.

Even on a 1 hour ride I carry a phone, a multi-tool, hoofpick, and a meal bar. My saddle has emergency contact info attached to it. I like those snap on reins too!

Phones even without reception still have GPS on them and can be used by emergency services to locate you. 

A half day or longer ride, I add an equine and a human first aid kit, water, more food, an extra sweater and waterproof windbreaker, and a few other things. I am not an experienced trail rider and my horse is young. I've been a hiker and backpacker all my life, and I've had my share of unforeseen incidents where hiking out to civilization isn't one of the options. To me, being "over-prepared" is just being skillful.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

You are lucky there was an access gate. Most of the areas I ride, If you come off, You either walk out and get back on the horse and ride out. There are no roads, No access for ATV's, jeeps etc.

Last February, a good friend of mine was on my 20 year gelding, Horse walked across some mud and stepped on some smooth rock and went down in a heartbeat. Horse pop'd right up, but my friend got a bad concussion. We were two hours into Zion Wilderness. After 30 minutes of letting his head stop swimming, He had to get on the horse and ride it back out. As we approached the truck he asked me, "How did we get back here?" I told him he got hurt and I was taking him to hospital. He said, "I got hurt" He couldn't remember the last 2 hours as we rode out.

As we got in the truck, he was saying, Naw, I'm fine, Not going to hospital. But I would not take no for an answer. If he can't remember 2 hours of his life. He is going to go see a Doctor. Turns out it was a mild concussion and he was fine after a couple days of rest.

Lesson learned, Even the best horses slip once in a while.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

*Painted*, hope your friend is ok now. Good thing you were there for him. I've been alone and got bucked off. Fractured a vertebra. That's awkward!


----------



## carp614 (May 24, 2016)

How do you desensitize a horse to gun fire? We are moving way out to the country and gun fire is common place around our new home. I want to be ready to help the horses when they come home with us.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for asking, He recovered ok and was his normal self after a few days.

Back when I did CTR, One judge used to frequently ask us to mount our horses as if we had a _______ ( fill the blank ) broken. 
It was often a real challenge to try to get back in the saddle assuming you had a broken arm and couldn't use one f you arms or a broken leg. But the practice was good. It made you think about what would I do if I got hurt.

I blew out several tendons in my wrist one day. Riding by myself and ponying a second horse. Had to ride for 3 hours to get back to the truck. Next day went into the Doctor thinking I had a badly sprained wrist. I ended up in surgery with pins in my wrist for 6 weeks.

The point is stuff happens in the back country and sometimes we just have to cowboy up and ride through the pain to get out. People should give some thought to preparing for this kind of stuff. It happens. It's great when emergency crews can get to you. But trail riding is often done in roadless areas where motorized vehicles can not get to you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

carp614 said:


> How do you desensitize a horse to gun fire? We are moving way out to the country and gun fire is common place around our new home. I want to be ready to help the horses when they come home with us.


My horse was boarded for 5 years at a barn about 2 miles away from a gun manufacturer-any horse that came not liking guns got used to it pretty quickly 

Seriously though, hunting is such a thing here it's just not something my horse or I even notice anymore (except when my through-the-woods neighbor is firing off something that, without exaggeration, sounds like a cannon boom). Since the exposure to gunshots is near constant in their day-to-day lives, they get desensitized just being turned out. I don't think you need to do anything since it sounds like they'll get used to it just because it's part of the ambient environment.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I start off by holding my horses lead and having somebody fire a small caliber gun 15-20 yards off to the side. Fire away from the horse. When the horse is used to that, then we move closer and closer until we can fire a gun off their back.

Horses will usually always flinch at the sudden noise. The trick is to teach them to spook in place and not go crazy because of the noise.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Painted Horse said:


> I start off by holding my horses lead and having somebody fire a small caliber gun 15-20 yards off to the side. Fire away from the horse. When the horse is used to that, then we move closer and closer until we can fire a gun off their back.
> 
> Horses will usually always flinch at the sudden noise. The trick is to teach them to spook in place and not go crazy because of the noise.


Love mounted shooting. I decided to try it with my guy after we slaughtered a few goats on property. We did it next to the fence, and Trouble was very curious as to what was in store for his little friends. I expected him to jump out of his skin when the rifle fired but he didn't even flinch! He wasn't concerned about the blood either. I gave it a go and I can now shoot my .22 off his back while he sleeps. I've decided he'll be a great horse for packing out game when we go hunting via horseback! 

What I strive for in general is a horse that will spook in place, regardless of what it is. Some horses are easier to instill this in than others. A strong sense of trust and leadership goes a long ways with anything.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Update on the down rider. She hit hard. Broke her collarbone and four ribs. Two of the ribs are broken in two places. 

Makes me think she hit flat. I'm wondering if a protective vest would have helped in such a situation?


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Update on the down rider. She hit hard. Broke her collarbone and four ribs. Two of the ribs are broken in two places.
> 
> Makes me think she hit flat. I'm wondering if a protective vest would have helped in such a situation?


Sounds like a lengthy recovery. I've heard a collarbone is one of the most painful breaks, but I've broken four ribs and my sternum. Think I'm hard pressed to consider much of anything more painful than that, and this poor lady has both. Best wishes to her for an uneventful recovery.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> You are lucky there was an access gate. Most of the areas I ride, If you come off, You either walk out and get back on the horse and ride out. c.


Yeah, and sometimes you have to catch the darned horse first!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Update on the down rider. She hit hard. Broke her collarbone and four ribs. Two of the ribs are broken in two places.
> 
> Makes me think she hit flat. I'm wondering if a protective vest would have helped in such a situation?


Wowzer ---- Best wishes to her for a good recovery.

A protective vest may have helped some. I think learning how to fall, so you're limber and can tuck n roll should be included in riding lessons. It isn't the complete answer by any means but tucking n rolling prevents a lot more damage than going off flat and stiff like an ironing board.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> Wowzer ---- Best wishes to her for a good recovery.
> 
> A protective vest may have helped some. I think learning how to fall, so you're limber and can tuck n roll should be included in riding lessons. It isn't the complete answer by any means but tucking n rolling prevents a lot more damage than going off flat and stiff like an ironing board.


I have to agree with this, but then the only people that would learn it are the ones that takes lessons. I have a friend that took gymnastics for several years as a child. The first thing they learn in that is how to fall. She's never been hurt even though she's departed her saddle a few times.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

walkinthewalk said:


> I think learning how to fall, so you're limber and can tuck n roll should be included in riding lessons. It isn't the complete answer by any means but tucking n rolling prevents a lot more damage than going off flat and stiff like an ironing board.


I agree. The only time I've actually gotten hurt was when I was totally off-balance - the horse spooked as I was dismounting, and one toe hung in the stirrup just long enough to throw me off. (And onto frozen ground, too ) Been a number of other non-horse times when I'm pretty sure it saved me from serious injury, too.

Don't know if riding lessons are the appropriate place, though. I learned through doing martial arts, and developed flexibility with yoga, decades before I ever got on a horse.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Great and better ideas to learn flexibility:thumbsup::thumbsup:

At least I got the "learn it" part right:bowwdown::bowwdown:
:falloff::falloff:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Update on the down rider. She hit hard. Broke her collarbone and four ribs. Two of the ribs are broken in two places.
> 
> Makes me think she hit flat. I'm wondering if a protective vest would have helped in such a situation?


Oh my....thats very unfortunate......a protective vest might have helped, but to late for that now....

I came off twice last year.....no major injury but I felt the second one for about 6 months.....as it too, was a rib injury....

As I find myself becoming a creepy old guy, things seem to hurt longer, as it becomes increasingly more difficult to keep muscle tone and flexibility where I want them to be. Father time never stops.

Still, however, we ride long and hard, and often leave the 25 year olds whining as they try to keep up.....

I hope her recovery is fast, and that this doesn't steal from her love for riding....


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the rider. This certainly gives me food for thought, since my mare started out spooking badly twice when I first got her - both times throwing me in the dirt faster than I could figure out what was going on. Makes me wonder how safe she will be on a trail next summer. 

But I think that to learn how to fall, you'd have to do it so many times, it would become instinctive. There is rarely time to think about tucking in your shoulder when you are in mid-air. My daughter, who was watching my unplanned dismounts with great glee, described my first fall as a Superman jump. Apparently my arms instinctively shot out in front of me as I fell. Lucky I didn't break an arm! My point is, I don't even remember doing that. And I don't want to think about how many times I'd have to practice "falling" to make it instinctive (neither do my bones). I do think background as a gymnast would help. 

All things to ponder for this summer's trail rides... not to mention my daughter's new interest in vaulting! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Acadianartist said:


> There is rarely time to think about tucking in your shoulder when you are in mid-air.


I find that when I'm falling time slows WAYYY down and I have time to think think think. Something like: 

Ok, I'm not getting back up now, better pick a good place to fall, ok that patch of sand looks softer than the rest ok, get my foot out of the stirrup, tuck chin try to roll cause i read that gives a better chance of not getting bones broken oh **** that sand doesnt look as soft as it did before nooooooooo this was a bad idea this is gonna hurt 

*thud*


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a very timely reminder for me. When I used to have a real BTDT horse, I rode alone a LOT. Never carried a cell phone because I don't own one. Rarely ever put a helmet on, because it's just never been a habit for me. I am a very experienced rider and USED to be able to ride anything out. 

The other day I was riding one of my very green horses, and she got downright ****y. Enough that I called my trainer over to hold her while I got off the horse. He started to give me some guff about it, then thought about where I am at right now, today. Due to some health concerns and surgery issues, I can't pick a fight with a horse and have the stamina to just ride through it. At that point, I was tired and concerned that if things escalated, I'd be in trouble. 

So reading about this lady made me re-think about going out alone this weekend on a green horse. I'm going to call a friend (with a cell phone) and see if they want to go have a ride at the local state park. 

Oh and I HATE those short barrel reins with a purple passion. I don't necessarily mind a closed rein if they have at least one quick release snap, especially on a short horse, but let's go for at least 8 feet of rein and a git down rope, k? Nothing like having a horse you don't know in your lap on the way back home after a wreck, which is what ponying with a barrel rein would be like. 
You guys did an awesome job, Cordillera Cowboy! I bet that rider is very grateful to you for your help, I know I sure would be!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

When I was a younger man, Hitting the ground wasn't as big a deal. Even skiing and crashing at 50 mph. You might have a yard sale of your gear being spread all over the mountain, But I always walked away.

Now I'm older, not sure I can roll into a ball. A little extra weight, a lot stiff joints and less flexible than my younger days. Not near as fast in the reflexes. So I'm sure if I come off, I'm going to look like the ironing board.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Luce73 said:


> I find that when I'm falling time slows WAYYY down and I have time to think think think. Something like:
> 
> Ok, I'm not getting back up now, better pick a good place to fall, ok that patch of sand looks softer than the rest ok, get my foot out of the stirrup, tuck chin try to roll cause i read that gives a better chance of not getting bones broken oh **** that sand doesnt look as soft as it did before nooooooooo this was a bad idea this is gonna hurt
> 
> *thud*


Really! All I have time to think is UH OH I'M A BIRD! Whump. In the time in takes to say that. Time never slows down for me with adrenalin. I think there are two kinds of people . . .


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I injured my knee the beginning of last Nov and am still on crutches, but starting to walk on it a little and am thinking about how it will go the first time I ride when that time comes.
I'm older and my reflexes are definitely not what they once were so I will take it slowly, I don't anticipate any problems with the mare as she is well trained but I have to get my mind working in the right direction so my confidence is at it's best.

This injury is not horse related, I was trimming trails and fell off the back of the ATV but I do feel not as capable as I should be.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> When I was a younger man, Hitting the ground wasn't as big a deal. Even skiing and crashing at 50 mph. You might have a yard sale of your gear being spread all over the mountain, But I always walked away.
> 
> Now I'm older, not sure I can roll into a ball. A little extra weight, a lot stiff joints and less flexible than my younger days. Not near as fast in the reflexes. So I'm sure if I come off, I'm going to look like the ironing board.


Ain't it the truth? I guess I'm lucky....as I came off twice last year and managed to walk away relatively unharmed.....the first time in soft mud....landed on my back....wearing an oil skin slicker, no harm......the second time.....I managed to tuck and roll.....while I walked away, I felt it for about 6 months....

Dang if Mr. Jack didin't bolt on me again yesterday......again, it was touch and go, but I managed to stay on and get him stopped.....sure didn't want to come off....again!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Avna said:


> Really! All I have time to think is UH OH I'M A BIRD! Whump. In the time in takes to say that. Time never slows down for me with adrenalin. I think there are two kinds of people . . .



I am with the time slows down bunch. I think like this:

oh, crap! i've passed the point of no return: I AM GOING DOWN. I cannot bleeping believe this! I sure hope my foot comes out of the stirrup and I don't get stepped on. I am going to look so stupid to my riding buddy, who is right behind me. hope there's no sharp branches there .
BAM!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> I am with the time slows down bunch. I think like this:
> 
> oh, crap! i've passed the point of no return: I AM GOING DOWN. I cannot bleeping believe this! I sure hope my foot comes out of the stirrup and I don't get stepped on. I am going to look so stupid to my riding buddy, who is right behind me. hope there's no sharp branches there .
> BAM!


Well, if that's the only leisurely interior monologue available, looks like I'm just as well off with Uh Oh I'm A Bird.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

to each his own.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> to each his own.


Not sure we get a choice!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, both collar bones and ribs can really hurt, when broken, I broke a collar bone and six ribs, but not at the same time.
The collar bone happened, when one winter , I decided to take two three year olds to an indoor arena,to start them loping. I had them going well in the snow at walk and trot, but after having had another young reining horse go down with me in snow, teaching her flying changes,suffering a concussion, as a result, I decided to ;play it safe'
First three year old, full sister to my Einstein, thus very athletic-no problem
The second three year old, somehow managed to fall over her own front feet, stumbled and pitched me onto my collarbone OUch!
The 6 broken ribs were hubby"s fault, and partly mine, trusting a young horse too much, thus sitting on that horse as one never would on a colt !
This was another full brother to Einstein, and I had him going pretty good. Not much buck in this family. I had been riding him out in the snowy fields, and on that particular day, was giving him a quick ride in my outdoor arena, before we went to Calgary. I though about getting off and walking him back tot he barn, but then decided, he was 'broke' pretty well, so even though ground was frozen and slippery in places, I rode him back,
On the way back to the barn, we passed a black barrel on it;s side, so Newton spooked at bit. No worries, nice colt, so I urged him up to it, to have a look.
It was lying on it's side, and had a hole cut into it's side, as it was hubby;s black bear hunting bait barrel. The barrel was lying against a corral.
I gave Newton his head, bent way forward, letting him have a good smell, which probably was not too great, and must have still had some rotting meat smell leftl. Not ideal for a prey species!
About that time, hubby slammed the back door, of the house,located not too far away, letting the dam cat it.
Well, that smell, plus the slam did it, and since Newton could not jump forward, he spun and took a giant leap. I of course, leaning forward, reins pitched away, was way out of position. I could have re gained it, but that spin and leap, combined with my position, shifted my weight enough, so that Newton threw in a powerful big buck, that took me right to the back of the house, and drilled me onto the frozen ground
Yup, very painful, tot he point I needed a hospital bed to sleep in, but by 5 weeks, I was back riding our ex stud, showing him under saddle to the person who bought him, and has remained a friend
We had a good laugh, several months later, when I told her that I was riding with 6 broken ribs, not yet healed. I always believed in riding any horse we had for sale, versus using some excuse not to, even if it was really legit!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

A friend of mine got bucked off of a 17 hand horse that she was riding with thoughts of buying him. 

She ended up at the ER. They took X-rays. The doctor came out and showed them to her. 

He said, "All you have is severe bruising on your ribs and pelvis. It is lucky for you that you have excess padding back there or you would have had broken bones."

I think kind of comment does not win him any love with the ladies.............


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Celeste said:


> A friend of mine got bucked off of a 17 hand horse that she was riding with thoughts of buying him.
> 
> She ended up at the ER. They took X-rays. The doctor came out and showed them to her.
> 
> ...


O my! I had a paramedic have trouble getting in an IV. He was soooooo young. He said I had very tough skin!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

many years ago, my dad, all young and shy and in the middle of medical school, took a young lady on a date. he noticed her beautiful , slender fingers and it reminded him of the long , graceful hands of the monkeys they'd been dissecting. wishing to give her her a compliment, he said, "My you have beautiful hands. just like a monkeys".

they never dated again.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> many years ago, my dad, all young and shy and in the middle of medical school, took a young lady on a date. he noticed her beautiful , slender fingers and it reminded him of the long , graceful hands of the monkeys they'd been dissecting. wishing to give her her a compliment, he said, "My you have beautiful hands. just like a monkeys".
> 
> they never dated again.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm one of the slow motion folks. It often helps me stay on board a bucker. I'll feel myself going off one side or the other, and correct it by bumping the pommel with the opposite thigh. My most spectacular spill involved being catapulted off a horse taking a nose dive. All the slow motion thing did for me then was to give me a leisurely view of the landing zone. And enough warning to curl into a ball while the horse rolled over top of me. In the rodeo arena, it always translated into I can pull myself back on! I know it!" Never happened.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

An unusual spill that I once had. I was riding with a friend and riding her horse and we were in the woods walking along a trail, I was relaxed with a loose rein. We came to a log across the trail, friend was ahead talking to me as we rode along, her mare stepped over the log and I expected my horse to do the same but he took a huge jump over it and I did a complete heels over head in the air and when we landed on the other side the horse stopped there and I landed on my feet at his shoulder facing his rear, I just stepped into the stirrup and mounted and we continued to walk along, friend was still chatting to me and had no idea of what just happened.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Blue said:


> O my! I had a paramedic have trouble getting in an IV. He was soooooo young. He said I had very tough skin!:icon_rolleyes:


Guess he did not use the usual excuse: 'your vein collapsed or rolled, although they can do the latter, if not' anchored' correctly !


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I still recall a friend's story, about her husband being bucked off, with a chuckle, and reflecting on marital bliss!
She was the one that started colts, with hubby then putting some time on them, with her.
They were once riding two three year olds, when my friend, all saddled up, ready to ride her colt out, saw hubby standing on the ground. She thus told him to get on, as they did not have all day.
She had missed that he already had been on his colt, and been bucked off already!Did not go over well!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I am glad I am not the only one that doesn't have time to think. My dad has always said roll into a ball, I think who has time to think of that.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Oreos Girl said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that doesn't have time to think. My dad has always said roll into a ball, I think who has time to think of that.


While I didn't jump out of airplanes very much, there was a fair amount of time spent on the "Parachute landing fall".....i.e...tuck and roll...

Training.....training.....and more training....

Now, go find yourself and airport and sign up to jump....


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

This thread has made me start doing random dismounts from my horse while she's walking and unsuspecting. So far I always land on my feet and I'm not brave enough to force myself to tuck and roll on purpose. It's gotten her to the point that when I vault off, she stops and looks at me like "lady, you are crazy, but you're _my _crazy lady."

I came off her unplanned twice this past year. Once she got me with a nasty crowhop spin move when she was mad about being left behind when her buddy broke off the trail to go towards home. That time I did a relatively "proper" landing on soft grass, no big deal, I knew I was launched and was able to get myself disentangled without much trouble. When I did the walk of shame back to the barn, she was standing outside with one of the barn assistants holding her. 

The second time was an unexpected very hard trip while out on the trail. She stumbled hard at the canter, and I was in a half seat- apparently in _too _forward a seat. When her head went down with the motion of the trip, I lost my stirrups and ended up on her neck-my reaction was of the slow motion variety: _Is this really happening?? Maybe this isn't really happening....Oh god, I don't think I'm going to stay on...seriously? I'm falling off because my horse tripped on a rock? No....surely I'm staying on...she'll just push her neck up and I'll sit back in the saddle...Oh, no, she's keeping her head down....She must not like me hanging on her neck like this....Well, let me just try to wrap my arms all the way around her neck and maybe I can lower myself down from there...Oh god, I can't hold her neck. Oh F***, I'm about to hit the ground FACE FIRST. _And so I did. My body gave me zero reflexive fall breaking-my arms never "deployed" to hit the ground first. I took the full impact right between my eyes. I wrote about it in my journal, but I had two black eyes for a couple of weeks as a result, and I'm pretty sure I broke my nose but it wasn't displaced so I didn't go to the doctor for that one. My neck hurt for awhile too, probably should have had that checked too.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope your friend heals quickly, both physical and mentally, I have had countless unintentional dismounts.
I copied and pasted this from another thread about one that I had 8 or so years back.
I have had many involuntary dismounts in my day, my mother always said my dream job was that of a crash test dummy. I was the guy you called if you had a bucker, I was rodeo hand for years, and a general all around knuckle head. For reasons that are not germane to this tale of heroic stupidity, I had been out of horses for several years. My best friend since the 3rd grade moved back to Texas and all sorts shenanigans ensued, not the least buying 2 horses that were brother and sister. Now Clay's idea of a horse requires height and color nothing else, so he took the gelding and I got the mare. The gelding turned out to be a plug, so good on him. The mare not so much, I could ride her 10 times and she would be perfect, but on the 11th she could be mistaken for an NFR bronc. You never know when it would come either, no indication, no hump, she would just swallow her head and turn inside out. 
So, instead thinking hmmm maybe there is something wrong? My solution was to ride the **** out of her everyday, go roping, sorting, penning, and if I couldn't accomplish that, well I'd take her for a 10 mile lope down the side of the road. 
She was getting better, she'd still throw a buck every once in a while, but it wasn't a wild west show . It was more like her saying "I can still do this, you know!" So one day I am sitting on her in the arena, just sitting, talking to the lady who owned the place. When she just swapped ends, and reared, and when I say reared I mean straight up vertical, one foot on the ground, pawing at the sky, kind of rear. I lost a stirrup, she came crashing down and I went over her head. Then she came after me, she grabbed be by the shirt and slung me down, then struck out at me, then ran over the top of me, and cowkicked me behind the ear to boot! _*Hey isn't riding horses supposed to be fun?*_ Had a concussion and 16 stitches to put my ear back at the correct angle, and while it didn't stop me from riding, it reminded me that (at 36 or 37 or so), I didn't have to prove anything to anyone by riding snorty horses. Plus I was plumb goofy for a couple of weeks, and stuttered like Porky Pig for months (still get a little stuttery when stressed or tired).


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think the funniest "fall" I had came when I was mounting. This horse (the one I usually ride these days) is a bit fidgety when being mounted (though rock-steady otherwise - go figure), and this time took a big step towards me just as I was getting on. Well, I went completely over him, did a flip in midair, and landed on my feet - with the reins still in my hand


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> Had a concussion and 16 stitches to put my ear back at the correct angle, and while it didn't stop me from riding, it reminded me that (at 36 or 37 or so), I didn't have to prove anything to anyone by riding snorty horses. Plus I was plumb goofy for a couple of weeks, and stuttered like Porky Pig for months (still get a little stuttery when stressed or tired).[/COLOR]


I've had two concussions in my life. Only one was slightly horse related and it was the one that knocked me out long enough that I woke up to the EMT's shining a flashlight in my eyeballs.

For the record, I was standing beside the horse's butt when it whirled to head back to the stable, where its camping mates were. I couldn't get out of its way and went over backward, hitting my head on the blacktop.

That was in 2006. After looking at my scans, all the doctors said I was lucky to be on the right side of the dirt, much less have my faculties about me.

It did leave me with awful vertigo and a glitch in my brain when it comes to connecting a visual with the actual words. For example I can picture a 5/8 box wrench in my head but sometimes still have trouble verbalizing the words "5/8 box wrench"

A great chiropractor keeps the vertigo down to a minimum, meaning I can look up at my horses ears without passing out but I still can't keep my head tilted back long enough to vacuum the paddles on the ceiling fans without going black.

Even though I was not on a horse when that accident happened, it has affected my riding, my worst fear being I will black out while on the horse.

I've already done that once while bush hogging with the big farm tractor but I knew I was fading and had the presence of mind to get the tractor in neutral and drop the bush hog clear to the ground. <<<<getting back to practice falling, I've had years of driving farm tractors on my parents and grand parents farms, so drop bushog, hit neutral and pray a lot is second nature:smile:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have had many falls in my life. Most of them were when I was between the ages of 11 and 16. My parents bought me a pony. Paid $35 dollars for her. You don't get a highly trained pony for $35 even 48 years ago. 

She bucked me off numerous times. Other times I just fell off fair and square. The biggest issue was trying to keep Mama from finding out that I got hurt because I was afraid that she would make us get rid of the pony. 

Eventually I got pretty dang good at staying on. She got pretty good at not bucking me off too. 

If I had a concussion, I didn't know it. I also had never heard of a helmet. 

I don't practice falling off. I think I did that long ago. It is less fun than ever now.


----------

